
The American City Was Built for Cars. What Will Happen When They All Leave? - mooreds
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/american-cities-were-built-cars-what-happen-when-all-leave-kelman
======
supremeanger
>Homes may be 13% cheaper

Thats good since you will be spending all of your money buying food since you
dont have a kitchen. This article is on par with "blockchains will replace
court systems" dribble that is being pumped out by people with some knowledge
of technology and 0 knowledge of anything else.

~~~
mooreds
I know the title is a bit of clickbait (no one pretends _all_ the cars will
leave) but I'm not sure I get your point.

He isn't suggesting that people will live in an AirBnB, just that people who
own a home can defray some of the cost by renting out unused space some of the
time.

BTW I have no idea if that 13% number is accurate--it seems a bit high to me--
that's basically having someone else in your home 7 weeks a year.

